# solar panel to rv battery



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone had a picture or two on how you hooked your solar panel up to your 12 volt battery on your rv. How you mounted it. What you mounted it too. Where not to mount. You know, the normal questions. Thanks in advance./


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

I know you need a controller to hook it up. Most of the time the panels are mounted on the roof. My RV came set up for them, but for our use we decided not to go with them.


----------



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

mavrik said:


> I know you need a controller to hook it up. Most of the time the panels are mounted on the roof. My RV came set up for them, but for our use we decided not to go with them.


This bit of information was exactly why i made this post. I had no idea I would need one. I watched a youtube video on them to see what the purpose was. Makes since now that I know what they do. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fluffy (Feb 2, 2014)

*solar*

solar panels are good if you're going somewhere cool but not too cool and are off grid. camping in most places in texas you want AC then you'll want either hookups or generator


----------



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

fluffy said:


> solar panels are good if you're going somewhere cool but not too cool and are off grid. camping in most places in texas you want AC then you'll want either hookups or generator


The Only reason i'm wanting a solar panel is to keep my battery charged when i'm not using the trailer. I refuse to go anywhere where there is no power or sewer and running water.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

When I still had a trailer, I bought a cheap solar charger from Harbour Freight and hooked it directly to the battery. I turned the battery disconnect off and it kept the battery charged.


----------

